# What kind of Snail?



## mannyp (Feb 19, 2010)

So I got my Betta a few weeks ago and the tank he was living in at the fish store had a snail in it as well. So I decided to buy the snail too to clean his new tank. However I have no idea what kind of snail this is. Help would be appreciated.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Looks like a Black Racer or Olive Nerite (just colorations of the Nerite). Great snail, needs lots of algae though! If you can get a small container (tuperware works great usually) and some smooth river rocks and keep them on the windowsill or under a bright light, they should grow some nice easy soft green algae. Then you can feed your Nerite every couple of days when you switch the rocks out ^_^


----------



## mannyp (Feb 19, 2010)

I have some live plants in my tank. Is the snail able to survive on the Betta and plant waste products and live plants alone? He has been moving constantly around all over the tank in the past 2 weeks since I've got him and seems pretty healthy, active and happy though I can't say for sure. Sorry for the noob questions, I have experience caring for Bettas but none with snails.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Nerites are known for being picky eaters and only eating soft algae's both brown (Diatoms) and green. So, he will definitely eat some dead plant matter but don't rely solely on him/her to get rid of it of course. Definitely try to culture your own algae for him/her as well, Nerites are fantastic cleaners and once they run out of food, it can be all downhill from there! They rarely will take prepared foods like wafers or pellets.

(Also, nothing eats fish waste, no matter what people tell you.)


----------



## mannyp (Feb 19, 2010)

Ok well noted! Thanks for the help. Thats why I love this forum.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

You're welcome!

I have to agree, it's pretty great here ^_^ I just love how friendly everyone is! (most of the time haha, there have been days of course but that's normal of any family! ;-))


----------



## mannyp (Feb 19, 2010)

Isn't it odd that it says I'm a new member although I've been a member for 6 yrs (just not having posted in a few years).


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah it goes by how much you've posted is all. I believe once you hit 50 it turns to Member but you're still at ~30 ;-) no worries though!


----------



## christinamac (Jan 2, 2016)

Nerites are picky eaters, but many people have success feeding them homemade snail jello. It's a nice way to get some extra calcium in their diet for healthy shell development as well. There are lots of snail jello recipes online you can try. 

Growing algae in a windowsill is great advice.

I think that one of the reasons that Nerites often refuse algae wafers is because the algae wafers found in pet stores don't actually contain much algae. They are targeted more for omnivorous species, so they contain primarily animal protein with _some_ algae. Since Nerites are herbivores, it's no wonder they turn their nose up at your typical algae wafer.

I have had great success feeding my Nerite snail pure spirulina and chlorella algae tablets (which I also include in my snail jello recipe). The tablets sink to the bottom and slowly break up in the water. You just have to be sure to remove any uneaten food or it quickly grows a white fungus on it within 24 hours. The tablets are like a small hard pill that you could probably break into small pieces for feeding.

The spirulina and chlorella algae tablets I use are *"Super Algae Tablets Spirulina & Chlorella" by Sunfood Super Foods*. You can probably find it at any local vitamin shop (that's where I got mine) and I'm sure you can order it online.

Here is a link to the tablets I'm referring to: http://www.vitaminshoppe.com/p/super-algae-tablets-spirulina-chlorella-2-oz-tablets/sfs1036?mr:trackingCode=B70D4CE8-2864-E511-80ED-00505694403D&mr:referralID=NA&sourceType=sc&source=FG&psource=SHIPPING&scid=scplp4404988&gclid=Cj0KEQiA6bq2BRC6ppf0_83Z1YIBEiQAgPYNveDosSwiIMiDXK6QJYjxxjQkrovKzj6jvwBMGcPhhqkaAvwC8P8HAQ#


----------

